# Milk



## Andrew (Dec 8, 2005)

I was just re-reading _Super Squats, How to Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks _ by Randall J. Strossen in preparation for today's squats.  And he sure pushes the milk.  He says its fantastic in conjunction with squats for growing muslce.  I currently don't drink much milk.  Does anybody else love or hate milk for their growth programs?


----------



## steve0085 (Dec 8, 2005)

I try to stay away from milk, or most dairy products.  I'll eat cottage cheese that's about it.  I find that when I have a lot of dairy my energy level goes down.  It takes a lot of calories for your body to digest milk, that's why they push the whole milk and yogurt for weight loss.  IMO adults shouldn't drink milk, humans are the only adult animals that do.  But I do love cottage cheese.


----------



## mrxplosive (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe he's getting paid to endorse milk by the dairy industry! J/K, but i don't really buy into the milk is good for you crap. As posted above, humans are the only mammals that drink milk as adults. We also didn't drink much of it until Mr Louis Pasteur invented pasteurization. I don't think a little milk is bad for you, but I don't think the human body needs to be putting it away in large quantities.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 8, 2005)

30lbs of muscle in 6weeks!?!?! maybe if you're a baby walrus!!!

And i drink milk everyday....at least a gallon a week......im also drinking a shit load of eggnog this holiday season.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## tee (Dec 8, 2005)

My buddy loved drinking milk and drank about a gallon a day. That was back when Dbol only cycles were popular. He took 30-35mg of Dbol daily with it and got big as hell, but so did his gut. I wouldnt recommend drinking lots of it.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 8, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> My buddy loved drinking milk and drank about a gallon a day. That was back when Dbol only cycles were popular. He took 30-35mg of Dbol daily with it and got big as hell, but so did his gut. I wouldnt recommend drinking lots of it.



anybody remember this guy???

post number 2

http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=2&highlight=gallons+milk


----------



## gpearl383 (Dec 8, 2005)

I usally mix my protein shakes with water but I will mix with milk and eat oatmeal first thing when i wake up.  Milk gives me some extra calories for the shakes.


----------



## manatwork (Dec 8, 2005)

I read article on it too, noy sure where but to gain that sort of weight you needed to drink more than 8 pints of milk a day, which i'm sure is quite a struggle. I always mix protien with low fat milk. 

Apparently recent studies have shown that an increase in the consumption of dairy products in men, can lead to an increased risk of stroke and other brain disorders when older, not sure how true it is???? but still don't think that drinking a gallon of milk a day can be that good for anyone!


----------



## kell11 (Dec 8, 2005)

manatwork said:
			
		

> I read article on it too, noy sure where but to gain that sort of weight you needed to drink more than 8 pints of milk a day, which i'm sure is quite a struggle. I always mix protien with low fat milk.
> 
> Apparently recent studies have shown that an increase in the consumption of dairy products in men, can lead to an increased risk of stroke and other brain disorders when older, not sure how true it is???? but still don't think that drinking a gallon of milk a day can be that good for anyone!



Dont be a guhrlyman.


----------



## Bizarro (Dec 8, 2005)

Milk is a great source of protein but it is high in simple carbs (SUGAR).  There is a company "HOOD" that makes a low-sugar non-fat milk (Carb Countdown) that I think tastes pretty good.  Do a google search for hood dairy.


----------



## JoshF56 (Dec 8, 2005)

i drink milk all the time.  theres nothing better than a cold glass of milk in the morning.  i'm with you wolfy, lots of egg nog this year.  my aunt makes it from scratch, sooo good.


----------



## manatwork (Dec 8, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Dont be a guhrlyman.



Harsh!lol. shot down!  :AR15firin  Just what i read, you know better than me tho.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 8, 2005)

manatwork said:
			
		

> Harsh!lol. shot down!  :AR15firin  Just what i read, you know better than me tho.


"dont be a guhrlyman"!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 9, 2005)

*Most of us are Pro Milk*

Wow, there's a lot of opinions out there on milk and I would have to say more pro than against (although not unanimous).  I would just like to add one more observation on the value of milk.  Look at the body types of milk drinking societies and the body types of non milk drinking societies.  In China and the rest of the far east they don't consume much dairy and their bodies are so feminine (Guhrley as Kell puts it).  Coincidence?  It could be related.  

I have read books both pro and con on the milk question but it seems to me that most body builder types are pro milk.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 9, 2005)

Guhrlyman is an old schwartzenegger term.
My old school opinion is that milk is damn good food.Period.
or God wouldnt've made so many cloven hoofed cattle to give us this good protien we all need.
MILK GOOD.
KELLY PRO MILK.


----------



## Andrew (Dec 9, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Guhrlyman is an old schwartzenegger term.



Yeah, I remember Hans & Frans from Saturday Night Live.  That was a classic parody of bodybuilders that Schwarzenegger adopted and made his own.


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Dec 9, 2005)

I love milk, I drink a quarter of a gallon before bed and it helps to fall asleep. I do this because its casein protein and curdles in your stomach so your body is provided with protein the whole time your asleep.  Also supposedly everyone is allergic to milk, just a tid bit of info.


----------



## NinjaWizard (Dec 9, 2005)

I wouldn't go as far as allergic, maybe intolorence. I love milk and used to drink a lot, but I felt so damn bloated that I decide to drink a bit less. But there is nothing like a pint of milk + whey before bed.


----------



## manatwork (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep I'm a gurhlyman!! stand corrected, turns out dairy products reduce the risk of stroke and other, not increase! D'oh  :dumbass:


----------



## Armor (Dec 4, 2006)

I drink buttermilk--a quart at a time like 4 times a week.


----------



## dzbizzyman (Jul 6, 2007)

speaking as a man that's done a little time, and brother still is. I think milk is major factor of dudes locked up getting big. The dudes that smash milk usually 1% (lowfat) and workout get a lot bigger than the guys who don't drink milk. A lot bigger. Just have to watch the fat, so avoid the whole milk stick with 1%, 1/2, or skim. Thats just my opinion though


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 19, 2007)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I was just re-reading _Super Squats, How to Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks _ by Randall J. Strossen in preparation for today's squats.  And he sure pushes the milk.  He says its fantastic in conjunction with squats for growing muslce.  I currently don't drink much milk.  Does anybody else love or hate milk for their growth programs?




I love MILK..the taste,,and loaded in protein. MAKES GREAT protein shakes.


----------



## davidvc (Mar 9, 2014)

i use powdered nonfat make it 1an a half times as strong


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, way to bump an ancient thread. I see no problem drinking milk if you can handle it. One of the old-school ways to get big was to down a gallon of milk per day.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 9, 2014)

davidvc said:


> i use powdered nonfat make it 1an a half times as strong



No problem bumping an old thread. I personally stick with unsweetened almond milk added to my protein shakes and egg white smoothies. If I do drink milk its usually on a day that I tend to devour some girl scout cookies or something else on my cheat days. Not to keen on powdered milk for some reason.


----------



## MattG (Mar 10, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Wow, way to bump an ancient thread. I see no problem drinking milk if you can handle it. One of the old-school ways to get big was to down a gallon of milk per day.



The GOMAD diet. Man, my system can tolerate lots of dairy, but that much freakin milk consistently would be insane. I will say one time i did pound a half gallon of chocolate milk per day for a few weeks and gained like 6 lbs.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

Milk has too much sodium.. after age 25 there is a ton more better ways to get calcium and protein..when I buy milk its raw from a cows tit..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 10, 2014)

The older I get the lactose intolerance got worst,
Now I only drink RICE milk.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2014)

I believe in this but i dony get enough to qwench my thirst..


----------



## psych (Mar 10, 2014)

I go through close to a gallon of 1% a day.  Me and the middle-eastern guy at the quickie mart are bros....always in there getting milk.  

FYI fuck lotto players making me wait in line as they play 12 numbers!!! I just want to buy my fuckin milk and go home.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 10, 2014)

I love milk.  Whole milk.   I grew up on milk.  Lots of it.  

But I will say I feel better when I don't drink it. Skin is better too, much less acne.  Digestion is better.


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I believe in this but i dony get enough to qwench my thirst..



I think that's the best milk of all.


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Milk has too much sodium.. after age 25 there is a ton more better ways to get calcium and protein..when I buy milk its raw from a cows tit..



Sasquathes are known to breast feed till age 35 min.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2014)

frizzlefry said:


> Sasquathes are known to breast feed till age 35 min.



U mean 65 ..


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2014)

found um...


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 13, 2014)

Well I think milk is awesome for building strength and size. No not dieting strength and size. My initiation to real iron at 16-17 was the luck of being sent away for being a problem child. Landed in a school in central wis of 300 students. 
The coach was a long time power lifter. He showed me the way to the squat rack 
and heavy iron. He also showed me how to eat to lay down that muscle. 
I lived in the middle of dairyland . He told me eat all the farm meats etc in copius 
amts. He also told me hit the milk house and drink all you can stand. I was lucky 
I loved that Milk 2 hours out of the cow. Well started my junior year at 128lbs 
went home for christmas at 180 same waist size. Squatted 3 x a week and 
stayed with basics. Something was magic for me and I think it was the 
6-7 gallons of raw milk weekly . Awesome shit . Easy and result producing. 
Not so much milk now as I'm older but do know milk is good .... T


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 13, 2014)

Armor said:


> I drink buttermilk--a quart at a time like 4 times a week.



Love me some cold buttermilk! Nice little zing to it.
Good shit I can chug that like water. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 13, 2014)

turbobusa said:


> Love me some cold buttermilk! Nice little zing to it.
> Good shit I can chug that like water. T



Had I only known. ..lol :action-smiley-060:


----------



## killswitch604 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been curious about the GOMAD diet for some time now. Just not sure if I'm up for it. LOL.


----------

